# Culo del pantalón



## Bryan05

Hola a todos compañeros, una vez más. Quería crear un tema que me ha llamado la atención. Aquí en Perú la palabra "culo" es una lisura, es decir si alguien te escucha se sorprende o te dice: "Oie ¡esa boca!". Es decir, es ofensiva. Pero, según mi profesora de RV en España esa palabra es tan común como la palabra "molestar". Osea ella nos dio un ejemplo que nos hizo reír a todo el salón.

-Su pantalón está sucio.
-Ah, ¿sí? ¿Dónde?
-Allí px, en su culo.

Otro ejemplo que nos proporcionó fue la expresión "culo del vaso". Y creo que lo que ella dijo es verdad porque busqué sitios en Google o Yahoo respuestas y habían españoles que hablaban con total naturalidad: "Me duele el culo", "si te duele el culo...", "tiene buen culo", etc.  

¿Es verdad que entre los españoles esta palabra no es "una lisura"?


----------



## Kangy

No lo sé, pero acá en Argentina, la palabra "culo" es una de las palabras más comunes que existen. Se usa a diario, en variedad de situaciones, y con variedad de significados.
Sin embargo, no deja de ser informal, y no es demasiado apropiado mencionarla en ciertas ocasiones. Igual, no creo que sea ofensiva.


----------



## Kaxsp

Pues sí, es cierto, aquí se usa esa palabra como la más normal del mundo. Aunque un dato que cabe mencionar es que en las películas dobladas del inglés americano siempre que se refieren a "bottom" lo traducen como trasero y cuando es "ass" se traduce como culo. 

Pero aún así, nosotros usamos culo para todo.


----------



## luis masci

Alguna vez escuché que en España, a diferencia de nosotros en América, tienen solamente una palabra para referirse a esa parte de la anatomía humana, y esa única palabra es “culo”. Por lo que no tienen opciones.
Nosotros en cambio tenemos una palabra que suena más suave: “cola”; existiendo esa alternativa usar “culo” puede resultar demasiado chocante. 
Aunque, en mi opinión, lo más importante no son las palabras sino la intencionalidad que ellas llevan. Por lo tanto decir: “Que linda cola que tiene esa chica”, aunque no use la palabra ‘culo’, suena más vulgar que decir: “Eso queda en el culo del mundo”; porque en el primer caso ‘cola’ tiene connotaciones sexuales y en el segundo caso ‘culo’ es un eufemismo para indicar que algo queda realmente lejos.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
"Culo" es una mala palabra (o no) dependiendo del contexto.
El culo del vaso, el culo del mundo, el culo de la botella, te voy a dar una palmada en el culo (a un niño que se porta mal, evidentemente), no tienen nada de raro en España, nada de grosero y para nada suenan mal a ningún oído.
Pero las expresiones: patada en el culo, ir de culo, tomar por el culo, dar por el culo, etc. sí que son una vulgaridad.
Una vulgaridad, pero no una barbaridad.


----------



## Mei

luis masci said:


> Alguna vez escuché que en España, a diferencia de nosotros en América, tienen solamente una palabra para referirse a esa parte de la anatomía humana, y esa única palabra es “culo”. Por lo que no tienen opciones.
> Nosotros en cambio tenemos una palabra que suena más suave: “cola”; existiendo esa alternativa usar “culo” puede resultar demasiado chocante.



 Hombre, depende de la conversación pero tenemos: trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas... y no se me ocurre nada más ahora mismo.

Saludos!

Mei


----------



## alexacohen

Mei said:


> Hombre, depende de la conversación pero tenemos: trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas... y no se me ocurre nada más ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Mei


 
"Allí donde la espalda pierde su nombre".l


----------



## lamartus

luis masci said:


> “Que linda cola que tiene esa chica”, aunque no use la palabra ‘culo’, suena más vulgar que decir: “Eso queda en el culo del mundo”;



Hola:
Si me dijeras eso pensaría que la chica en cuestión es un travesti. 

*cola 
*6. col. Miembro viril.

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Mei

alexacohen said:


> "Allí donde la espalda pierde su nombre".l



 Gracias, no me salia.


----------



## María Madrid

Mei said:


> trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas... y no se me ocurre nada más ahora mismo.


Además de éstas también se dice "culete", en especial se usa con niños pequeños. Hace años en un anuncio de pañales decían algo así como "culito seco y suave". Al ponerlo en diminutivo queda más delicado. En cualquier caso son palabras de uso totalmente coloquial. Y aunque venga del francés, hay una prenda de ropa interior que se llama culotte y cuya etimología se adivina sin problemas. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También esta aquella del "ano, que es el culo en castellano".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

alexacohen said:


> "Allí donde la espalda pierde su nombre".l


 
La versión que yo conocía es:

"Donde la espalda pierde su _noble _nombre".

Lo cual viene a decir que "espalda" es más noble que "culo".

"Culo del vaso" me parece lenguaje estándar, pero "esto está en el culo del mundo" no me parece apropiado en según qué contextos.


----------



## mojito vince

culo es culo, e intertar fijar si es ofensiva o no más allá de su carácter informal, me parece que carece de sentido.
No sólo la palabra, sino incluso la misma frase en la que se incluye puede tener diferente (opuesto) significado.
Pero respondiendo al primer post, sí aquí en España es casi seguro que al menos un par de veces al día pronuncias culo, y muy probablemente con distintos motivos o significados.  
a mi una que me gusta mucho es buho. Los naturales de aquí sabrán el origen: Un chiste muy viejo!!!!


----------



## Fernando

mojito vince said:


> culo es culo



Irrebatible.



mojito vince said:


> una que me gusta mucho es bÚho. Los naturales de aquí sabrán el origen: Un chiste muy viejo!!!!



Precisamente este chiste revela que "culo" no es completamente inocente.

En todo caso, es verdad que en España no tiene mucha importancia.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> La versión que yo conocía es:
> 
> "Donde la espalda pierde su noble nombre".



"Casto nombre", he oído yo. Entiendo que estaban pensando en la sodomía, no sé si homo o heterosexual.


----------



## mojito vince

buyaka (forma muy macarra de culo)


----------



## salteña

Mei said:


> Hombre, depende de la conversación pero tenemos: trasero, pandero, pompis, posaderas, nalgas, cachas... y no se me ocurre nada más ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Mei


Muy buenos tus aportes, culo, como todas las palabras que pueden tener connotación sexual tiene montones de sinónimos y eufemismos.
Muy apropiada para el día de hoy tu frase de presentación, hoy es el día de la libertad de expresión del pensamiento. 
*All corrections are welcome. **I may disapprove of what you say but I will defend to death your right to say it. V.* Claro que V. la puede haber dicho en inglés porque vivió en Inglaterra, perseguido, pero lo más probable es que la haya dicho en francés. Yo prefiero usar la traducción al español "No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices pero defenderé hasta la muerte tu derecho a decirlo"
Chau​


----------



## gdelacosta

Suj.El Culi, Cierto, ya sea culo, culon, o culito  se refiere  al mismo, de gente  en gente  cambiara,  y de  cosa  o sitio  tambien, no solo el  sobrenombre, sino  el tamaño y la forma en que se use la palabra.  Ah, pero  no cambia su  significado al usarse al final,(o asi lo creo) de la espalda  o de la oracion: ejem.   sos un cara de Culo. Ofensivo? (me parece, si).....   De malas o de buenas, demos gracias  por los culos.


----------



## cirrus

Cuando viví en Colombia después de bastante tiempo en España, tropecé sin querer con este tabú.  Estamos sentados en el cine en sillas prácticamente destrozadas.  Al cabo de una hora y tanto, dije "ay, como me duele el culo".  La reacción de mis colegas (venimos directo del trabajo) fue exagerada - casi como si me hubiese quitado  toda  la ropa allí mismo.


----------



## fgmstand

luis masci said:


> Alguna vez escuché que en España, a diferencia de nosotros en América, tienen solamente una palabra para referirse a esa parte de la anatomía humana, y esa única palabra es “culo”. Por lo que no tienen opciones.
> Nosotros en cambio tenemos una palabra que suena más suave: “cola”; existiendo esa alternativa usar “culo” puede resultar demasiado chocante.
> Aunque, en mi opinión, lo más importante no son las palabras sino la intencionalidad que ellas llevan. Por lo tanto decir: “Que linda cola que tiene esa chica”, aunque no use la palabra ‘culo’, suena más vulgar que decir: “Eso queda en el culo del mundo”; porque en el primer caso ‘cola’ tiene connotaciones sexuales y en el segundo caso ‘culo’ es un eufemismo para indicar que algo queda realmente lejos.


 
En español de España también existe algún eufemismo para evitar nombrar al culo por su nombre, por ejemplo, trasero; pero, realmente, la palabra culo en España no resulta ofensiva, así que puede usarse en cualquier contexto que no sea excesivamente formal.


----------



## Argótide

Sé que este hilo trata sobre el uso de *culo* en España, pero les quería hacer notar que en México y algunos países de Centroamérica se refiere a la mujer (sobre todo en el diminutivo, para suavizar el tono):

_¡Vos! ¿Viste el *culito *que acaba de pasar?_


----------



## pejeman

Argótide said:


> Sé que este hilo trata sobre el uso de *culo* en España, pero les quería hacer notar que en México y algunos países de Centroamérica se refiere a la mujer (sobre todo en el diminutivo, para suavizar el tono):
> 
> _¡Vos! ¿Viste el *culito *que acaba de pasar?_


 
Y si la alcanza, la conoce y después se enamora perdidamente de ella, diremos que anda "enculado".


----------



## DickHavana

Argótide said:


> Sé que este hilo trata sobre el uso de *culo* en España, pero les quería hacer notar que en México y algunos países de Centroamérica se refiere a la mujer (sobre todo en el diminutivo, para suavizar el tono):
> 
> _¡Vos! ¿Viste el *culito *que acaba de pasar?_


Me suena haber oído alguna vez esa expresión aquí (*culo* referido a *mujer*) pero en ambientes lumpen. Desde luego en España una expresión así oída por una mujer te puede costar una bofetada.

Mencionar el culo es de lo más normal, aunque en el momento que pongas la palabra en movimiento tienes que andar con más cuidado (utilizar expresiones tipo *que te den... *, *le dieron por...*, etc.)

Uno de los eufemismos más deprimentes que se ha usado aquí para obviar la palabra *culo *es decir *pompis, *muy extendido en ambientes en exceso conservadores. Creo que ha sido el mayor intento de quitar naturalidad, belleza y sentido a una de las más bonitas partes del cuerpo humano.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Culo también se refiere a alguien que tiene miedo: "No seas culo y pídele el teléfono".
Culero tiene varios significados: feo u horrible, con mal sabor o mala persona. "Este teléfono está reculero. Juan es un culero, no la invitó a salir.

Cambiando un poco el tema, en México cola o rabo es lo mismo, y no tiene nada que ver con el pene. El rabo es lo que mueve tu perro cuando llegas a la casa (no sé si entiendan esto último en los países donde rabo es pene).


----------



## DickHavana

ToñoTorreón said:


> Culero tiene varios significados: feo u horrible, con mal sabor o mala persona. "Este teléfono está reculero. Juan es un culero, no la invitó a salir.



Recuerdo que se llamaba* costo culero* al hashish que ha sido introducido en el país escondido en salva sea la parte. Ignoro si dejaba mal sabor


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> en México cola o rabo es lo mismo, y no tiene nada que ver con el pene. El rabo es lo que mueve tu perro cuando llegas a la casa (no sé si entiendan esto último en los países donde rabo es pene).



Sí, tal cual es aquí, solo que además también se puede usar como _pene _según el contexto. Cola como pene es más suave que rabo, al menos por mis rumbos.


----------



## chics

Sí, es curioso que *cola* (y _colita_ ) suene más suave que *pene* mientras que *rabo* suena bastante más vulgar. Todo para referirse a lo mismo.


----------



## alexacohen

ampurdan said:


> La versión que yo conocía es:
> 
> "Donde la espalda pierde su _noble _nombre".
> 
> Lo cual viene a decir que "espalda" es más noble que "culo".
> 
> "Culo del vaso" me parece lenguaje estándar, pero "esto está en el culo del mundo" no me parece apropiado en según qué contextos.


 
Lo siento, Ampurdán.

Lo que quería decir no es que fuesen apropiados en cualquier contexto: el "culo del vaso" también es el "fondo del vaso"; lo que quería decir es que son frases que utilizamos muy a menudo, y que no resultan ofensivas para nadie (supongo que alguna excepción habrá).


----------



## Fernando

DickHavana said:


> hashish



"Hachís".

Jesús.


----------



## chics

DickHavana said:


> Recuerdo que se llamaba* costo culero* al hashish que ha sido introducido en el país escondido en salva sea la parte. Ignoro si dejaba mal sabor


Aún se les llama así, *culeros*, a los que transportan droga en _esa_ parte. En una peli vi que llevaban diamantes (sí, el material más duro que se conoce) de contrabando.

Y hoy no nos podemos olvidar de los llamados, con orgullo y a mucha honra,* culés* ("castellano": _culeros_), los seguidores del Barça.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> .
> 
> Y hoy no nos podemos olvidar de los llamados, con orgullo y a mucha honra,* culés* ("castellano": _culeros_), los seguidores del Barça.


 
Por cierto, ya que lo mencionas, ¿de dónde viene la denominación, Chics, por qué "culés"?


----------



## chics

*Culé* viene de _culer_ (que se pronuncia "culé" y cuyo equivalente en castellano sería _culero_), que es relativo al culo. En Barcelona tenemos dos equipos, el Español, que en origen era el más pijín, y el Barcelona, más popular. Dicen que, antes, al pasar por el lado del campo del Barça, en realidad se pasaba por debajo de los bancos (las gradas) del público y se veía un mar de culos ahí sentados. 
Hay otra teoría que tiene que ver con coles, pero pff...

Hay un hilo que habla un poco de ésto en el foro de catalán (pero está en catalán, lo siento) y también se habla del tema (de nuevo en catalán) en este enlace: hay que picar la opción AMB LA LLENGUA FORA del día 08/01/2007. O se puede abrir un nuevo hilo en el _sólo castellano_...


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> "Hachís".
> 
> Jesús.



Es cierto: en castellano se dice así, pero entre que siempre venía sin etiqueta  y además tratábamos directamente con el mayorista, supongo que se me quedó la "pronunciación" extranjera.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> *Culé* viene de _culer_ (que se pronuncia "culé" y cuyo equivalente en castellano sería _culero_), que es relativo al culo. En Barcelona tenemos dos equipos, el Español, que en origen era el más pijín, y el Barcelona, más popular. Dicen que, antes, al pasar por el lado del campo del Barça, en realidad se pasaba por debajo de los bancos (las gradas) del público y se veía un mar de culos ahí sentados.
> Hay otra teoría que tiene que ver con coles, pero pff...
> 
> Hay un hilo que habla un poco de ésto en el foro de catalán (pero está en catalán, lo siento) y también se habla del tema (de nuevo en catalán) en este enlace: hay que picar la opción AMB LA LLENGUA FORA del día 08/01/2007. O se puede abrir un nuevo hilo en el _sólo castellano_...


 
Gracias, Chics. Lo entendí perfectamente aunque estuviera en catalán.


----------



## Argónida

Por otra parte, para mí el adjetivo "culero" se refiere a los niños pequeños, a los que todavía usan pañal. Se suele decir "a este niño hay que sacarlo de culero", que quiere decir criarlo, hacerlo madurar, ayudarle a superar la fase de bebé...


----------



## Bryan05

Culero significa ocioso (viene de la palabra "culo" en alusión al hecho de que los ociosos nos quedamos sentados sin hacer nada) y también "taparrabos".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá, para que no se oiga tan fuerte, también decimos "culei" (del inglés Kool-Aid, la bebida refrescante que popularizó el reverendo Jim Jones).


----------



## chics

Argónida said:


> ¿de dónde viene la denominación, por qué "culés"?


Ja, ja, he encontrado una foto (que valdrá más que muchas palabras) de los primeros seguidores del Barça. Estaba equivocada, en realidad todavía no había gradas (nada que ver con ésto ¿verdad?), así que se sentaban directamente sobre el muro.


----------



## *Adrijana*

Bryan05 said:


> Otro ejemplo que nos proporcionó fue la expresión "culo del vaso". Y creo que lo que ella dijo es verdad porque busqué sitios en Google o Yahoo respuestas y habían españoles que hablaban con total naturalidad: *"Me duele el culo"*, "si te duele el culo...", "tiene buen culo", etc.
> 
> ¿Es verdad que entre los españoles esta palabra no es "una lisura"?


 
Bueno a mi me interesa cuando se usa 'me duele el culo' .
En mi pais se dice eso si de verdad te duele el culo  pero tambien se puede usar cuando quieres decir que alguien o algo no te interesa ni un poko. Literalmente, 'me duele el culo', 'me duele el culo por eso', 'me duele el culo por eso que dice el'. 

Saludos!


----------



## fernando el casir

Hay una acepción que creo nadie mentó, que es la de culo en el sentido de suerte. Muy común en Argentina: "Qué culo tuvo, se ganó la lotería!". A los que tienen un golpe de suerte a veces se los tilda de "culo roto", lo cual es bastante curioso no parecer ser muy afortunado aquel a quien le rompen el.... Pero así es.


----------



## Argótide

fernando el casir said:


> Hay una acepción que creo nadie mentó, que es la de culo en el sentido de suerte. Muy común en Argentina: "Qué culo tuvo, se ganó la lotería!". A los que tienen un golpe de suerte a veces se los tilda de "culo roto", lo cual es bastante curioso no parecer ser muy afortunado aquel a quien le rompen el.... Pero así es.



Sí, esa acepción es herencia de Italia...


----------



## chics

En España sólo se dice "me duele el culo" cuando de verdad duele , y "culo" nunca significa suerte.

Hay expresiones con _culo_ para describir personas muy inquietas, que se mueven mucho, como _ser un culo de mal asiento_, _tener un petardo en el culo_, etc.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> En España sólo se dice "me duele el culo" cuando de verdad duele , y "culo" nunca significa suerte.
> 
> Hay expresiones con _culo_ para describir personas muy inquietas, que se mueven mucho, como _ser un culo de mal asiento_, _tener un petardo en el culo_, etc.


 
En efecto. Y cuando alguien ha hecho algo muy mal se dice que "lo ha hecho como el culo", aunque también hay gente que diría "lo ha hecho con el culo". También se usa cuando algo no está bien, por ejemplo "ésto está como el culo" o "nos ha quedado como el culo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## pejeman

chics said:


> Hay expresiones con _culo_ para describir personas muy inquietas, que se mueven mucho, como _ser un culo de mal asiento_, _tener un petardo en el culo_, etc.


 
En México eso se dice: Hacer guacamole con las nalgas o con el culo o tener hormigas en el culo.


----------



## vlado1

ampurdan said:


> La versión que yo conocía es:
> 
> "Donde la espalda pierde su _noble _nombre".
> 
> Lo cual viene a decir que "espalda" es más noble que "culo".



Bueno, no soy español, pero conozco esta versión:  
"Allí donde la espalda pierde su _honesto _nombre"


----------



## Jellby

vlado1 said:


> Bueno, no soy español, pero conozco esta versión:
> "Allí donde la espalda pierde su _honesto _nombre"



Yo soy español, y la que conozco es:
"Allí donde la espalda pierde su _casto_ nombre"


----------



## Jaime2011

Hola, soy de Peru:
Pienso que en este tema sobre la palabra CULO, se da lo siguiente: Sucede que cada grupo poblacional respecto de una palabra dada, puede desarrollar un significado ESPECIFICO que es diferente a los significados que en otras zonas geograficas le dan.

Por ejemplo, en el caso del Peru, la palabra CULO en general, es muy mal sonante. ... Si por ejemplo, hay varios hombres y ven a una mujer, ... y se las quieren dar de ser algo vulgares para caer bien delante de los compañeros, ... entonces alguien podria decir: "Oye, que buen culo se maneja esa chica." ... Pero, si hubiera una mujer presente, JAMAS se utilizaria tal expresion. ... Ahi, lo apropiado seria decir: "Oigan, que buen trasero tiene esa chica, no?

A mi me sorprendio ver una vez una pelicula española creo que fue, en donde la profesora les decia a los niños como para que bailen: "Muevan ese culito." ... Una profesora en el Peru diria: "Muevan ese traserito," ... O quizas en el extremo de las cosas diria: "Muevan ese potito." ... POTO, es una palabra muy suave; ... asi un padre le podria estar diciendo a la madre: "Dale una palmada en el poto a ese chico, para que aprenda a comportarse bien." ... En cambio, si ese mismo padre, se dejo llevar por la ira, en ese caso, como usando a proposito una MALA PALABRA, diria: "Le voy a dar una patada en el culo al chico de "M..." ese, para que aprenda a comportarse; ... y eso jamas lo diria delante de gente que no son de su confianza.

Lo que pasa que LOS VALORES PRECISOS de las palabras cambian de lugar a lugar (la semantica de la palabra). ... Asi por ejemplo, yo solia pensar de que LOS ARGENTINOS ERAN MUY MALCRIADOS, GROSEROS, etc., ... pues yo los oia decir "M..." muy frecuentemente. ... En mi pais, esta palabra se dice, solo cuando hay animo de insultar, o se responde a un insulto, asi: Oye hijo de "P," ... te voy a sacar la "M...," ... etc. ... De otra manera, las palabras que se usan son sinonimos menos vulgares para nosotros: Caca, excremento, porqueria, etc.

Solo muchos años despues es que me di cuenta, de que el significado que los argentinos le dan a esta palabra: "M...," ... es completamente suave en su concepto, ... no tiene el significado tan vulgar que tiene en el Peru, ... por tanto, ... cuando un argentino dice "M..." ... no esta siendo un vulgar de esos, ... porque para ellos, ... esa palabra es realmente bastante suave.

Lo mismisimo pasa con CULO en España, que no tiene ese significado TAN FUERTE que tiene en el Peru. ... Quizas por ello alli se invento la palabra POTO, ... para que no se sintiera nada fuerte. ... Una chica le podria decir a un muchacho: Oye, tienes una mancha en el poto. ... Pero, en ese caso, JAMAS utilizaria la palabra CULO.


----------



## lagartija68

Hay otra cuestión y es que en algunos países las "malas palabras" o lisuras (como dicen en Perú) han dejado de ser tan tabú.  A lo largo de mi vida, yo vi el cambio en Argentina, no es que "culo" haya dejado de ser una mala palabra, sino que a cada vez menos gente le importa si se dicen malas palabras en tal o cual situación. Entonces las "malas palabras" pierden su aspecto tan chocante como en el pasado. La famosa "boludo" es una mala palabra, pero se la usa tanto que ya perdió su poder escandalizador.  Pero creo que nadie diría la palabra (culo o boludo) ante un juez o en una entrevista de trabajo.
(Algo análogo paso con el tuteo /voseo versus el trato de usted, cada vez menos gente se trata de usted y más de vos).


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, es voz vitanda; la lista de eufemismos es inacabable.


----------



## Ballenero

lagartija68 said:


> Hay otra cuestión


¿Y orto?
En Argentina es lo mismo que culo ¿no?


----------



## Penyafort

Culo en España se ha vuelto de registro variable, dependiendo del sintagma en que se encuentre, pero para muchos ciertamente se ha vuelto una palabra estándar o, como mucho, ligeramente coloquial. Si se pregunta a los más jóvenes sobre una palabra como _nalgas_, a buena parte de ellos les va a sonar a vocablo formal o incluso literario. Cuando se les pregunta por cómo llamarían al culo en un registro más formal, casi todos acaban diciendo _glúteos_, sin importarles que eso se refiera al músculo y no a la nalga propiamente. Es lo que tiene oírselo a deportistas y anunciantes de cremas. (Otro tanto ocurre con las pantorrillas y los gemelos.)


----------



## oa2169

Ballenero said:


> ¿Y orto?
> En Argentina es lo mismo que culo ¿no?



Por acá se usa orto, mas que todo entre personas jóvenes.

Me preguntaba yo alguna vez, acerca del origen de ese significado para *orto*. Concluí lo siguiente:

Del DLE:

*orto-*
_Del gr. ὀρθο- ortho-._
1. elem. compos. Significa '*recto*' o 'correcto'. Ortodoncia, ortofonía, ortóptero.

*recto, ta*
_Del lat. rectus._
6. adj. Anat. Dicho del intestino: Correspondiente a la última porción, que termina en el* ano*. U. m. c. s. m.

*culo*
_Del lat. culus._
3. m. ano.



Alguien me dijo al ver este razonamiento: tentadora teoría pero no es cierta.



Penyafort said:


> los gemelos.



Músculo gastrocnemio, gemelos o pantorrilla.


----------



## Ballenero

Gracias por responder.

Según el DLE:
Orto.
1. m. _Astron_. Salida o aparición del Sol o de otro astro por el horizonte.

Los de la RAE mirando para otro lado.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> Alguien me dijo al ver este razonamiento: tentadora teoría pero no es cierta.


Hola.

Pues yo no estoy tan segura de que no tenga relación con *recto *(la parte final del intestino) y con *huerto.*

Creo que en algún hilo propuse algo similar, pero... si lo encontrara...

Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

Encontré el hilo:


Calambur said:


> Sólo que ahora soy yo quien no está de acuerdo con la explicación dada.
> 
> 
> Lo que digo es que cuando alguien está en el *huerto/*_*orto* _(cosechando o cuidando *verduras *o cualquier otra hortaliza -eso poco importa; lo cierto es que huerto lleva a pensar en verduras-) y está en la posición que se ve en la foto que enlacé en #7, lo que queda peligrosamente expuesto es el ano y su continuación hacia adentro, que es el recto... y *recto es orto*.
> Espero que no haga falta que "explique" la similitud del recto con un *caño*.
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos (y espero que al menos esta menda -ya que el _mostro _es Cortázar- los haya hecho sonreír),
> C.


Bueno, de nuevo: no me saquen a patadas, _pliiiss_. Sólo estaba comentando una de las ocurrencias de Cortázar.

Pero acabo de consultar un diccionario etimológico del lunfardo (el de Oscar Conde) y el autor se pregunta por la posible relación entre _orto _y _hortelano_. (No está seguro, sólo lo propone.)

Saludos._


----------



## oa2169

Gracias, @Calambur .


----------

